#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > [小說] 。

## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

哦哦～蒼煌的名字初登場了

戰鬥的場面寫的不錯呢

期待後續

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 曜狼

咦？我居然沒有回到上一章的（揉眼）看來我遲鈍好多啊（歪頭皺眉

初登場的樣子記得有畫出一張不成材的插畫繪ww
叫著主人果然很愉悅呢/w\　這才是侍者啊～yeeeeeeeee（冷靜啊

話說派系（土地）相爭感覺不容易寫呢
寫的好當然會很精彩，但一有不好的地方也會馬上讀得出來，真是把雙面刃呢:P

以及是艾斯克特出場的一章AWA（#
亞歷克斯也太衝了ww居然連基本幻術都看不出來
另一方面他這樣一直汙辱七夜，這死法又有點便宜她了（到底

最後眠幻是....又有小蘿莉了（被拖走

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 曜狼

原來世津子是個大美人(☉д⊙)
我以為他只是個平凡的JK而已（#

兄弟間沒什麼交流這個也不錯啊XD
之後只要有點小互動都會覺得無比溫馨ˊwˋ

白影是誰(ﾟдﾟ≡ﾟдﾟ)

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

慈祥和藹的老蒼煌登場了ww

故事的發展越來越有趣囉

看來日後也會有人為了眠幻而來襲擊教會吧？

真期待蒼煌的戰鬥

加油囉

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 曜狼

每次看都覺得這一章故事可以一直這樣下去不會結束，就像看一般小說一樣
這次的故事很有趣，讓人想繼續知道＂鬼屋＂會發生什麼事，感覺也會是悲傷的家族故事呢
配上BGM真的更能進入狀況，不得不說日系風味的故事，配上日系音樂簡直不能再更協調
加油，這章之後回頭看將成為很不錯的＂起點＂

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

故事的發展越來越有看頭哩~

實在是很期待日後的戰鬥呢

竟然可以躲過蒼煌的結界~

敵人也很強阿

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

哦哦哦哦~~竟然是會做菜的蒼煌！！！(大愛(?

眠幻被抓走了~~

蒼煌也大概要出手了吧owo

話說我也不是很愛吃青椒XD

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

哦哦，戰鬥真精彩呢

但蒼煌似乎尚未盡全力呀

時間的力量應該不只如此XD

期待下一篇

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 曜狼

十三雖然看過了，不過都忘記回w
這章一出來的時候就馬上看完，真的好閃/w\
小曜的氣質也被描寫的很活潑賢慧的樣子//w//（#
然後背景設定那邊每看一次都會害羞一次www

十四...
奇怪的標題啊啊www（###
眠幻與蒼爺的準備回owO！

十五好精彩～！
雖然術語理解上有時會花掉XD抱歉樓（雙手合十
不過沒想到世界觀其實還滿完整的，指有一套自己的邏輯
代行者的從容也很好的表現出蒼爺的年老資深（？
雖然最後又被救走了>^<記得補尾刀吶（###

然後十六好歡樂w
到是那個小女孩有點在意...？
世津子還有這不為人知的歌聲設定也很讚
是說BGM聽著聽著我以為這是最終回(ˊ･ω･ˋ)(?

就降
主人繼續加油OwO/

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------


## 白神七夜

。

----------

